

When is one thing equal to some other thing? [pdf] - nickb
http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf

======
jsomers
This is very nicely written. Just a warning, though, that it's not quite light
reading.

Pop quiz: what's a morphism of functors?

